# NEW AND need help



## dusty (Jan 19, 2010)

im setting up a 29 gallon and im not sure on water flow,how many gpm do i need to push in to it and how much would be over kill. 

I just finished my Sump/refugium project with a 1300gph water pump and im trying to get the rest of it going like what size bulk head to use water flow and so no. 

well my thinking was to run every thing off the one 1300gph water pump ie less electricity and less heat .if im wrong please let me know.
so how many bulk heads do i need if i use 1" bulk heads or do i need biger ones. 

any help wold be great thanks


----------



## aspects (Feb 22, 2009)

how tall is your stand?
remember, after factoring in the pump head, youre not actually getting 1300 gph at the return


----------



## dusty (Jan 19, 2010)

it will be about 4ft from pump to bulk heads pump is rated 12 feet max head.

Vinyl Tubing no 90s


----------



## aspects (Feb 22, 2009)

you will have to check the performance chart for the specific pump model you have, but @ 4' youre still looking at well over what you need.


----------



## dusty (Jan 19, 2010)

it was like 723 gph but im unsure on the bulk heads how many and size.
thanks


----------



## aspects (Feb 22, 2009)

if possible, i would go with a few different bulkhead *fittings* on the return, to help diffuse the flow of the return. generally people aim for around 10x turnover (youre at well over 20 now. lol) on their SW tanks, but as long as the flow isnt stressing your fish, it should be ok. diffusing the return with multiple jets, should help.


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

I have never tried to get all my flow from my return pump and I cant think of any reefers around here that do this either as we all shoot for about 5-7 times total water volume and then get the rest of the flow from PH's to get us around 20-40 times. I have tried this on a few tanks and yes I know tanks can change almost over night but I have run low flow thru fuges and had excellent macro growth and great skimmer production and then increased flow thru the same fuge and the macro slowed way down and the skimmer had a reduction in what it produced so we always took it back to a much slower flow and everything seemed to work better. I know what works for me doesnt mean it will work for you but its something to consider if you are running a fuge but if you are running a wet dry and I dont really like them at all you would want a higher flow IMO.


----------



## dusty (Jan 19, 2010)

the pump puts out 423 gph at 4 feet head thats way i was thinking i 
could "T" off to the protein skimmer,UV light, media reactors,refugium thats 4 "T"s 
plus the "T" to the tank, thats why i was thinking big flow, not just to the tank but to run
everything elso because the more i hook up the weaker the flow will get to the tank with
6 "T"s. and 6 ball valves (i will be useing ball valve on each line to control the flow.)

my end goal is to slowly move up as i learn.
i tying to learn on a little tank and up size the tank later and move 
everything to the bigger tank.thats also why i am trying to go bigger now that way 
i dont have to get anything later, just up size the tank and keep on going

but i do see that it would still be moving 1300gph through my sump and 
thats why i am asking.

the question is can i run it all off one pump if it gets the flow down.
or is it just a bad idea.
please tell me thats why im here to learn 
tell me what i need....to do


----------



## aspects (Feb 22, 2009)

if its only pushing 423 to the tank, youre fine. that only puts you at 14x turnover, which is perfectly suited for your tank.


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

What size sump/fuge are you running??


----------



## dusty (Jan 19, 2010)

my return pump is in a DIY 10 gallon wet/dry, fuge is a 10 gallon DIY..


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

As everyone said, thats a lot of flow.. anyway a 1" drain and a 3/4" return should be fine so long as you put a valve like you said you would. 
Did your pump come with a chart to show you at what head (height) it can push and at each foot increment, what the flow will be?


----------



## aspects (Feb 22, 2009)

MediaHound said:


> As everyone said, thats a lot of flow.. anyway a 1" drain and a 3/4" return should be fine so long as you put a valve like you said you would.
> Did your pump come with a chart to show you at what head (height) it can push and at each foot increment, what the flow will be?





dusty said:


> the pump puts out 423 gph at 4 feet head


*old dude


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Thanks, lol


----------

